# Hello!



## Tricia (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm Tricia. I'm a Hunted Tiki Islander. 
Looking forward to an even better haunt this year. :biggrinvil:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Tricia!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Tricia!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tricia 
The natives are getting restless.....do you have any pictures to share of your haunt?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tricia!


----------



## Tricia (Jun 4, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Welcome to the forum Tricia
> The natives are getting restless.....do you have any pictures to share of your haunt?


DO I?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19395&highlight=haunted+tiki+island


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh - you're with Devils Chariot. Somehow I missed that  I thought we had another Haunted Tiki Island going on here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Tricia!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW, nice pics! Hello from not-to-far-away Paso Robles, CA.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey bud! Welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

haha I really gotta make myself one of those things the EQ and Goblin have XD

Hello and welcome to the forums! I see you work with DC


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. So DC is your better half? Sounds like you don't get to see much of him in the month of Oct.. We thank you for your sacrifice so he can turn out a great haunt we can ohh and ahh over.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Tricia! Any friend of Devils Chariot is welcome here.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ack....DC is not well liked.........I wouldn't let anyone in you know him


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm new too. Talking about Halloween all year... AWESOME!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Tricia (Jun 4, 2009)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. So DC is your better half? Sounds like you don't get to see much of him in the month of Oct.. We thank you for your sacrifice so he can turn out a great haunt we can ohh and ahh over.


Ha- no, DC is not my better half. Signifigant other of my signifigant other's sister. Sooooooooo...... brother-in-law-in-law........??? sort of ???? 
I see him every weekend. All weekend. Especially in Oct. I'm one of the Prop Nazi's Minions.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello there Prop Nazi minion. Welcome to the horde.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhh so DC puts you to work...does he at least feed you?

Welcome to HauntForum


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Tricia said:


> Ha- no, DC is not my better half. Signifigant other of my signifigant other's sister. Sooooooooo...... brother-in-law-in-law........??? sort of ????
> I see him every weekend. All weekend. Especially in Oct. I'm one of the Prop Nazi's Minions.


I think of you as my sister in law, but not in "law", just in "theory". no wait.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy and welcome.


----------

